# How Obama Sold the Iran Delusion.



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

What started as a delusion stoked by the Obama administration has now become a strategic point of departure. The two key measures for dealing with Iranian aggression – robust sanctions and military action – have virtually disappeared at a time when the war in Syria is intensifying and fears of a new Hezbollah assault on Israel are increasing. For that reason, the question of why so many American influencers bought into the Iran delusion will be superseded by a much more urgent one: how to stop the Iranian advance during the next American presidency.


How Obama Sold the Iran Delusion


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2016)

I think the IAEA should have access to Israel.   Lets see we give now 3.8 billion a year to Israel, thanks to Pres.
Obama, and Israel has a problem with possible aid to Lebanon to protect itself from Israel. So whats it to Israel is Iran wants to send someone to S. America?

Also the AMIA bombing was never proven to of been done by Iran.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

Penelope said:


> I think the IAEA should have access to Israel.   Lets see we give now 3.8 billion a year to Israel, thanks to Pres.
> Obama, and Israel has a problem with possible aid to Lebanon to protect itself from Israel. So whats it to Israel is Iran wants to send someone to S. America?
> 
> Also the AMIA bombing was never proven to of been done by Iran.



Hello.

This is about the US and Iran.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2016)

No its about how wrong the iran nuclear deal was, what is it about the P5+1 your don't understand.  Also did you read the article you posted from a Zionist jew site?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I think the IAEA should have access to Israel.   Lets see we give now 3.8 billion a year to Israel, thanks to Pres.
> ...



EVERYTHING is about  JOOOOOOS in the minds of islamo Nazi dogs


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Do you think if I started a thread about cakes, he she or it would turn it into Joooos?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



It might.    There could be---theoretically---some issue about
cakes that could trigger   ""JOOOOO""  in its mind


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

And doesn't it realise it doesn't achieve anything with us, other than trolling?


----------



## Tehon (Sep 19, 2016)

_I fail to see the delusion in this. Iran appears to be acting within the accepted norms of international relations. 




the Obama administration’s masterful success in persuading so many American influencers to buy into a delusion about Iran – that it is a state we can do business with because it is pursuing its reasonable national interests within a framework of internationally agreed principles, embracing a previously hidden sense of civic responsibility towards ordinary Iranians alongside its newly-boosted political and military influence.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

For those interested in just what sort of threat is IRAN----do not
talk to me----afterall----I IS A JOOOO.     Talk to people who have  faced  HEZBOLLAH------right now a really good source is
YEMENI SUNNI MUSLIMS now living in the USA.    Learn some
very basic facts.    One fact I learned UP CLOSE from Iranian muslims-----here in the USA is    IRANIANS DO NOT WASTE 
MONEY!!!!!!     they do not spend without GAIN.    #2 Iran spent and continues to spend a fortune training and arming SHIITE muslims around the world (mostly minorities in muslim lands----Iran being the CENTER OF SHIITISM)   
# 3 --Achmadinejad was----at his height---the MOUTH PIECE FOR THE SHIITE MUSLIMS and its AGENDA ---He
announced before the WORLD ----in the UN-----"ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR ALL MANKIND"    (Hezbollah means
'army of god')  

Keep the above in mind whenever the word  IRAN or HEZBOLLAH comes up.    Keep it in mind whenever there
are threats to the USA in INTERNATIONAL waters in
the Red Sea or the Persian Gulf  and keep it in mind whenever
YEMEN----(land of multiple highly strategic sea ports)  is mentioned ----right now that land is very important----a STEPPPING STONE FOR IRAN TO MECCA (and control of
the entire UMMAH)  and a land of highly strategic SEA PORTS


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> _I fail to see the delusion in this. Iran appears to be acting within the accepted norms of international relations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about as reasonable as were the national ambitions of 
JAPAN  and GERMANY in 1939 and the present NATIONAL 
AMBITIONS OF  POOOOTIN and RUSSIA


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> _I fail to see the delusion in this. Iran appears to be acting within the accepted norms of international relations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appears to be. Ever heard of chameleons?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > _I fail to see the delusion in this. Iran appears to be acting within the accepted norms of international relations.
> ...



My all time fave chameleon act came out of the face shit holes of the  MULLAHs OF IRAN.    They stated that NUCLEAR WEAPONS ARE ANTI ISLAM and innocent SHIITE IRAN, therefore ---would NEVAH THINK TO USE THE BARBARIC 
THINGS   (sic)          such a pile of BS tops the list of hypocrisy


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2016)

Penelope said:


> I think the IAEA should have access to Israel.   Lets see we give now 3.8 billion a year to Israel, thanks to Pres.
> Obama, and Israel has a problem with possible aid to Lebanon to protect itself from Israel. So whats it to Israel is Iran wants to send someone to S. America?
> 
> Also the AMIA bombing was never proven to of been done by Iran.


ITS DA JOOOS!

What a pathetic creature you are.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I think the IAEA should have access to Israel.   Lets see we give now 3.8 billion a year to Israel, thanks to Pres.
> ...



well-----I have to admit----I am a bit sensitive to  DA JOOOOS
too.     Ie----I bristle when   the  "ITS DA JOOOOS"   frog chorus clicks in.     (for frog chorus check ARISTOPHANES)
Lately an IMAM in Queens NY was shot by an Hispanic from Brooklyn  ---within an hour of the crime the chorus of the FROGS  was  "where is the mayor----if a JOOOO had been
killed the mayor would have been here an hour ago"  ---it was a  chorus of bangla deshis


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I think the IAEA should have access to Israel.   Lets see we give now 3.8 billion a year to Israel, thanks to Pres.
> ...



No its more like what pathetic zionuts believe from a Zionist rag.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > _I fail to see the delusion in this. Iran appears to be acting within the accepted norms of international relations.
> ...


So then it is you who is delusional. I suspected as much.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



could you be a bit more specific?------consult your catechism
whore


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Did you know this website is owned and operated by Jews?
Every post you make a Jew gets a little richer.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



can you be more specific regarding your concept of  MINDFUL'S  "delusion"??      In American English----
Chamelion refers to ----simply,  people who lie or are
hypocritical.      Do you believe that  IRAN  which incessantly boasts about it  DEADLY MILITARY POWER-----but also
INCESSANTLY insists that its aim is ENTIRELY peaceful---
whilst planting  Hezbollah in dozens of Shiite enclaves thurout the Middle east is NOT HYPOCRITICAL?    The same utterly
PEACEFUL  Iranians entertain themselves and their
children by chanting   "DEATH TO AMERICA"


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I did not know   ~~~~ GOOD---LONG LIVE DA JOOOOS


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



I've met your type before.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



gee-----I have too-----but I cannot actually completely PLACE
Tehon--------somewhere along the line he seems to have an
islamo-nazi influence of the Islamic flavor


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What I meant: they can be us and them, at the same time.

As in the case of the 7/7 bombers. Playing cricket one moment.

Blowing up hapless travellers on the Tube the next.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



yes----I kind of international-----tea in the tent and a dagger in the back on exiting----the tent


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




Yes,  and your going to force feed her that cake!   and shes going to like it !


----------



## Tehon (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


The type that challenges you to backup your bs? That's promising.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



nice cake-----did anyone ever make something like that?----
   kosher?   Pareve?     My late maternal grandfather was a
   baker------in a kosher bakery-----he did bread---but his
   colleagues could do that------in royal icing----and---between
   the layers  ---apricot and marzipan-----in the Austrian style.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



It's obvious what you are here  for.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




I wish I had that cake, it looks good ,   but unfortunantly, it's just an internet cake,
the one you decribe sounds delicious


----------



## Penelope (Sep 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What makes a bakery kosher? just real curious.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



yeah---too good-----my childhood access ruined me FOR LIFE


----------



## Tehon (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I am here for a discussion about the contents of the paper you promoted. It appears you can't even defend the first premise behind it. How is Iran acting outside the norms of accepted international relations?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



how nice-----it is curious as to how Jesus lived.    Kosher bakeries do not use pig fat in their pumpkin pie crusts or
cookies.    Also ---they do not bake on Saturday.   They
do not ---generally,  bake on Passover because doing so would
be too complex since it would involved getting rid of ALL the
old flour-----and any chance of anything getting leavened 
etc etc.       Only very special Christian blood is used in the
cookies.    Ask your catechism whore.    There are a few more issues-----you could also ask your muslim friends who PREFER  kosher baked stuff------it is also HALAL.    Hindus
like it because it excludes  ANIMAL FATS.-----of course butter is ok-----but that is ok for hindus too. --------eggs are prohibited
to  JAINS      ----but not to kosher


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I'm sure you are, you dishonest troll.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



That was one of its traps.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Iran threatens annihilation of a present member of the UN----
not nice nor in accordance with international norms just as
teaching  
    DEATH TO IRAN----would be considered impolite if done
       in US grammar schools


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



You 're too handy with the personal insults.

That won't do atall.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

And when all else fails, send a funny.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

guess what-----the latest terrorist might be a muslim ----
  AHMAD KHAN  ---something like KAWANI (?) ---
     (TV is on in my house) -----he bombed at a train station
           in Elizabeth,  NJ  at nite.    I know that train station
           well-----UTTERLY DESERTED AT NITE---a real prime
           site for islamo filth------they close the ticket booth at nite---
           no guards no nothin'     I was stuck there late one nite
           long ago.    PATH runs thru that station


----------



## Tehon (Sep 19, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...





Mindful said:


> And when all else fails, send a funny.


Yeah, when you refuse to discuss the premise of your own thread I find it funny.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



what is your specific issue,    reza tehon?


----------



## Tehon (Sep 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


How is it delusional to think Iran is acting within the norms of accepted international relations?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 19, 2016)

The Iran nuclear deal thrashed out between Tehran and Washington has heartened 99% of the world. It was a triumph for diplomacy; the vindication of politics; a welcome and refreshing injection of optimism and hope in a region where bad news and bloodshed are the order of every single day of every distressing month. Who in their right mind could possibly object to an nuclear agreement which makes the Middle East more stable and the world a safer place?

It isn’t only the United States that deserves credit: Russia, China, Germany, France and the United Kingdom have all applied their political wisdom and diplomatic effort to reach this point. It is a cause of hope that jaw-jaw has nullified the possibility of nuclear war-war. Diplomacy gets a lot of bad press these days: much easier to send in the drones and drop a few bombs.

It is easy to view Iran through the post-Shah prism of the West and decry its primitive apprehension of women’s rights and its unenlightened theo-political fusion of revolution and sharia. But Iran is an ancient country with five millennia of civilisation behind it. It is myopic to read a statement put out by President Hassan Rouhani or a fatwa issued by Supreme Leader Ayatollah Khamenei and assume that Iran’s young, educated population share the values of their elders and putative leaders. They yearn to join the the family of respected world nations, but daren’t voice opposition to the Ayatollah cult for fear of being ‘disappeared’ or suspended from the nearest crane. We easily forget that 10,000 of these youngsters held candlelit vigils and 60,000 spectators observed a minute’s silence at Tehran’s soccer stadium in the wake of the attacks on September 11th 2001. They were profoundly moved by the atrocity and felt compassion for the ‘Great Satan’. You tend not to shed a tear for those you hate, or weep with the prince of evil.

The Iran nuclear deal makes the country a partner in bringing stability to the Middle East. As their Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said, it is a “win-win” solution to end “an unnecessary crisis and open new horizons for dealing with serious problems that affect our international community”. President Rouhani tweeted: “#Irandeal shows constructive engagement works. With this unnecessary crisis resolved, new horizons emerge with a focus on shared challenges.”

So why does Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu denounce the deal as a “one of the darkest days in world history” and a “stunning historic mistake”? You can’t put it down to the cause of Zionism: Saudi Arabia also has concerns.

Archbishop Cranmer.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Tehon said:


> _I fail to see the delusion in this. Iran appears to be acting within the accepted norms of international relations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe with some finding common cause with Iran. Nth Korea for example, and Assad in Syria. Maybe a few NGOs like Hamas or Hezbollah or their bedfellows. But for the most part Iran is just a basketcase.

Iran Can’t Whitewash Its Record of Terror

Greg


----------



## Tehon (Sep 19, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > _I fail to see the delusion in this. Iran appears to be acting within the accepted norms of international relations.
> ...


From your link:
*Saudi Arabia would welcome better ties with Tehran—but first it must stop supporting terrorism.*

If that isn't twisted I don't know what is.


----------



## dani67 (Oct 16, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I think the IAEA should have access to Israel.   Lets see we give now 3.8 billion a year to Israel, thanks to Pres.
> ...


and israel jew


----------



## dani67 (Oct 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



you got it right this time, dani.


----------

